# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  هيونداى سوناتا 2011 … عندما يندمج الفن بالتكنولوجيا

## Bashar qasaimeh

[imgl]http://galileosm.galileosolutions.net/galileosm/accountsfiles/638/news_EA829BAC-594E-4039-B306-EDE42372B82B.jpg[/imgl]

من منا كان يتخيل منذ سنوات أن تصبح الشركة الكورية المبتدئة حينها هيونداى رابع أقوى شركة على ساحة عالم السيارات على المستوى العالمى ، أن تصبح فى وقت قياسى مقارنة مع شركات أخرى لها إسمها شركة كبرى ذائعة الصيت ولها عشاقها ومحبيها حول العالم بمختلف ميولهم وأذواقهم ، ومؤخراً بدأت هيونداى جروب ( متضمنه علامتى كيا وهيونداى ) فى استشعار هذه المكانه التى وصلت إليها وبدأت بالفعل فى تقديم مستوى آخر من السيارات بل والتقدم للمنافسه فى فئات لم نتخيلها أبداً مثل السيارات شديدة الفخامة بنسختها إيكوس التى سبقتها كثير وكثير من السيارات المتميزة كجنيسيس والجديدة توسان ومؤخراً سانتافيه والنسخة الأكثر ثورية من سيارتها السيدان والتى يتمحور عليها تقريرنا اليوم وهى هيونداى سوناتا بجيلها المجدد كلياً كموديل لعام 2011 .

سوناتا التى بدأت مؤخراً فى جذب الأنظار فى سوقنا المحلى هى نتاج تطوير دام لخمسة أجيال للوصول إلى سيدان متوسطة الحجم عملية متميزة تصميماً ومليئة باللمسات التكنولوجيا وأستطاعت هيونداى تحقيق كل تلك المتطلبات فى الجيل السادس الجديد الذى تم إزاحة الستار عنه رسمياً مؤخراً فى السوق الكورى كعادة هيونداى فى الفترة الأخيرة ، فهذا الجيل خرج من عبائة التصميم الجامدة الصلبه لينتقل إلى منطقة ثورة الألفية الجديدة بتصميم هائل شديد الشبه بفئة الكوبيه رباعية الأبواب لم نراه من قبل فى اى من سيارات الشركة الكورية ، وقد عبر حديث إيو صن تشونج نائب رئيس مجلس إدارة مجموعة هيونداى فى حفل تدشين سوناتا 2011 فى سيول عن التطور الشديد الذى نالته سوناتا إذ قال « نحن متأكدين أن سوناتا الجديدة سترفع من شأن العلامة التجارية لهيونداى » ،

وإذا نظرنا إلى التصميم سنعرف عما يتحدث نائب الرئيس ، فالسيارة تمتاز بشكل مبهر من كل زواياها وفى كل الإتجاهات فهى تضع معياراً جديداً لسيارات هيونداى كما تقدم ولأول مره نوع من عاطفة الشغف لدى سيارات المصنع الكورى حقيقةً ليست ألفا روميو ولكنها نقطة تحول واضحه من وجهة نظرى لتلك الشركة الناجحه .

وقد بلغت ابعاد سوناتا الجديدة 4820 مم طولاً ، 1835 مم عرضاً ، 1470 مم إرتفاعاً ، وقد بلغت قاعدة عجلاتها 2795 مم ، لذا فهى اطول وأكثر إتساعاً ولكنها أقل إرتفاعاً من الجيل السابق .

داخلياً أستمدت سوناتا 2011 الجديدة خطوط تصميم المقصورة من سيارة الدفع الرباعى الجديدة توسان IX 35 الجديدة ، وسنلاحظ مباشرة التصميم الجديد لعجلة القيادة المتعددة المهام مع نظام الملاحة وخطوط التابلوة الأنيقة والناعمة والمتناسقة ، كما بدأت هيونداى فى إستعمال مقاعد رياضية جديدة لإعطاء لمحة رياضية على المقصورة ، كما ستتميز سوناتا الجديدة 2011 بفتحة سقف بانورامية ثلاثية الأجزاء تفرد وتطوى كهربائياً مع نظام مساعدة الركن ( PGS ) الذى يقوم بمساعدة قائد السيارة على القيام بركن السيارة اليكترونياً .

المحركات

أنطلقت سوناتا 2011 الجديدة فى السوق الكورى بمحرك رئيسى من طراز زيتا II وهو محرك بسعة 2.0 لتر MPI رباعى الاسطوانات وهذا المحرك قادر على توليد قوة حصانية تصل إلى 165 حصان ، كما تم تقديم محرك آخر بنفس السعه من نوع LPG وبقوة 144 حصان ، ومن المقرر أن يتم إستعمال المحرك الجديد من طراز زيتا II بسعة 2.4 لتر والذى لم يعلن بعد عن بياناته ابتداءً من يناير المقبل وهو المحرك الذى سيستعمل كمحرك أساسى فى النموذج الأساسى فى السوق الأمريكى ، كل تلك المحركات ستتوفر مرتبطة بمحور العجلات الأمامى عبر ناقل حركة أوتوماتيكى جديد كلياً مكون من ستة نسب أمامية .

كما ستحتوى كل نسخ هيونداى سوناتا 2011 الجديد على بعض الأنظمة الإليكرونية المساعده لتقديم أداء افضل مثل نظام ( VDC ) او نظام التحكم الديناميكى للمركبة ونظام ( HSAC ) مساعد الإنطلاق على المرتفعات ، نظام دعم الكبح عند الطوارئ ( BAS ) .

وقد أعلنت هيونداى ان سوناتا الجديدة التى بدأت تطويرها منذ عام 2005 وتكلف تطويرها 450 مليون دولار سيتراوح سعرها فى السوق الكورى بما يوازى 17.600 دولار امريكى وصولاً إلى 21.450 دولار أمريكى لأعلى فئاتها ، كما تنوى هيونداى بيع 60.000 نسخه من سوناتا 2011 هذا العام ، وسينتقل الإنتاج التجارى للسيارة لمصانع هيونداى فى الولايات المتحدة بولاية ألاباما مبكراً من عام 2010 وفى الصين فى العام التالى مع توقعات بمضاعفة المبيعات من تلك السيارة إلى 450.000 وحدة بحلول عام 2011 ، فهل ستحقق سوناتا الجديده تلك التوقعات ؟

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## المالك الحزين

يسلموووووووو
ابو عودة حبيب الشعب

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

يسلمو ابو عوده واهلا وسهلا فيك يا كبير 

اهلا يا مشاغب

----------

